# Rocky Patel Decade Lancero Cigar Review - Best Rocky I've ever smoked



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Right off the bat I don't really care for Rocky's. Almost all ways great construction but the flavour is not for me. I've tried about 6 different l...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Decade Lancero Cigar Review - Best Rocky I've ever smoked


----------

